# DVR to Projector



## FamousNovember (Jan 14, 2007)

I have my DVR connected to my projector through an S-video cable. That covers the video, so my problem now is the audio. I'm trying to bypass using an amplifier, because, well, I'm cheap. Instead I want to use a speaker system I already have (a subwoofer, center speaker, and 4 satellite speakers -- all outputting audio through a 3.5mm audio jack.) The only audio input ports on my DVR are the red and white A/V ports (and obviously the yellow A/V port too, but that's for video, so I don't need that, right?)

So basically my questions are: 

Can I use my DVR to output video through s-video and audio through an A/V cable at the same time?

And if so, is there a cable to connect just the red and white A/V ports to a 3.5mm male audio jack? (ETA: Like this, maybe?)

I really hope that makes sense.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

To answer your questions...



> Can I use my DVR to output video through s-video and audio through an A/V cable at the same time?


Sure. Since S-video only carries video and not audio, just connect the S-video to the projector and the RCA Audio cables to a receiver.


> And if so, is there a cable to connect just the red and white A/V ports to a 3.5mm male audio jack?


Again, Yes! These are quite common and you can just go to your local electronics store and pick one up. They even have these at some CVS and Walgreen stores, I recently bought one from CVS. Describe them to a person working at the store or look for it with MP3 accessories.

BTW, if your DVR has a connector that looks like the red and white audio connectors but is black or orange, you can use this to connect to the speakers and get 5.1 surround. This is a digital coax audio connector, and you can just use a standard composite video cable or RCA audio cable for it.


----------

